# Vet hunger striking at VAC HQ



## The Bread Guy

> Fabien Melanson says he is willing to die on a hunger strike on Charlottetown to protest what he alleges was a mistake made by Veterans Affairs Canada which has cost him his home and nearly his life.
> 
> The 15-year Canadian veteran is beginning a hunger strike in front of the VAC headquarters today to bring attention to his case.
> 
> “They (Veterans Affairs) killed me in 2004 with their mistake and now all I have is the energy to bring myself here and give them my remains,” he said. “That’s all that’s left of me. I’m willing to die for this.”
> 
> Melanson is demanding an apology and adequate compensation for an error made by VAC in 2004.
> 
> Melanson saw his benefits deposited into someone else’s bank account in Sept. 2004. Despite repeated contact with VAC, his situation continued for months, eventually costing him his house.
> 
> The situation worsened when the stress of dealing with VAC brought back his post tramautic stress disorder, a condition which resulted in his discharge from the armed forces.
> 
> Melanson later attempted suicide in Dec. 2004.
> 
> By the time the issue with the bank account number was solved in Jan. 2005, Melanson said his health had severely deteriorated ....


A bit more in the _PEI Guardian_ here.


----------



## helpup

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> A bit more in the _PEI Guardian_ here.



I feel like I am not getting the whole story here on the surface it should seem like a no brainer.  If the man was wronged give a Mea Culpa pay him what he is owed and move on.   I think there is more here than what the one article indicated.  

Reading some of the comments from the PEI Guardian some are bringing up he should be paid under the old system due to the timeline of his injury.  But he didn't report it until the new system was in place.  I cant stand the new system and thinks it does a disservice to everyone but until it gets changed it is what we have.  I would have more sympathy if he tied it into changing or reforming what we have now.


----------



## Sythen

helpup said:
			
		

> I would have more sympathy if he tied it into changing or reforming what we have now.



Seriously? Such an ignorant statement. Even though you are probably right and there is more to the story, to say he doesn't deserve sympathy simply because he is currently more concerned with his own problems then anyone elses? He's lost his house and his health and all you care about is your own selfishness of changing a system in case you might need to use it one day? Yes it does need to be changed but wow so selfish its made me so mad I can't even get my thoughts across right now.


----------



## Future Pensioner

It would sure be nice to read that the Veterans Ombudsman Office was involved somehow - but hey, who knows.


----------



## aesop081

Sythen said:
			
		

> to say he doesn't deserve sympathy



To be fair, helpup did not say that the guy deserved no sympathy. He said the guy would have gotten more sympathy if.......


----------



## OldSolduer

One thing I have learned is that nothing is whatever it seems, especially issues that are dealt with in the media.

And yes I have learned more than one thing.


----------



## dogger1936

I commend him for taking a peaceful approach to the matter. Well done.

VAC is the hardest bunch of people to deal with in the world. Unless your ontop of them daily acting like a beggar (and feeling like one) you will be shuffled unjder the pile. I have PTSD as well and although I havent been slighted like this man  Ican assure you if it wasnt for my wife I just would have quit even bothering to get a pension for my many injuries.


----------



## Jed

A bit of a tangent, but a couple of quick tales about dealing with VAC. 

My uncle coming back from WWII, an LAC in the air force received next to nothing until a few years ago. (wasn't getting shot at on a regular basis)

My father in law back from WWII, a Regina Rifle, occupation force, so he wasn't getting shot at on a regular basis, received nothing until a few years ago.

My wife's uncle back from WWII, a sapper, in the thick of it through the Scheldt, receives nothing.

Myself, some hearing loss, got a token amount lump sum payment. I continue to go through round after round of endless repetative, bureaucratic, demeaning paperwork. 

All of these people, including myself, have decided that no amount of pension money received from VAC is worth the loss of self respect and humiliation to endure the bureaucratic sh!t and the implied beggaring necessary to receive a just disability pension.

I personally view receiving EI in the same light.


----------



## Nemo888

I thought it was just me they made feel like a beggar,.....

Looks like a pattern. I had an MRI of a busted spine and still it was crappy. Thank God DND cleaned up it's act and got me some decent physio. 2005 was a really bad year to get hurt. The Screw New Veterans Charter is a real slap in the face. The best thing to do till they fix it is don't release.


----------



## OldSolduer

It seems to me that when a person has to go to extremes to make their point, the system is broken.

We - the vets - need a spokesman of some repute.


----------



## MJP

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> It seems to me that when a person has to go to extremes to make their point, the system is broken.
> 
> We - the vets - need a spokesman of some repute.



I agree Jim.

I thought we had one....but now I think they only make noise when their appointments are up.


----------



## OldSolduer

MJP said:
			
		

> I agree Jim.
> 
> I thought we had one....but now I think they only make noise when their appointments are up.



He was good, but a tactician.....and a bit abrasive. The lace panty folk don't like "abrasive". 

I'm thinking a former CDS of some repute should stand up and be counted........


----------



## aesop081

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a former CDS of some repute should stand up and be counted........



Jean Boyle ? He was of *some* repute was he not ?

 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer

I meant good repute. Not ill repute.......


----------



## The Bread Guy

The Minister's response in Question Period:


> Mr. Sean Casey (Charlottetown, Lib.):  Mr. Speaker, Fabien Melanson, a 15-year Canadian veteran who served twice overseas, has started a hunger strike in front of the Department of Veterans Affairs in my riding of Charlottetown. He suffers from post-traumatic stress disorder.  Mr. Melanson has tried to have government take ownership of the trouble created when a clerical error caused a lapse in his benefits.  My question is for the Minister of Veterans Affairs. What will the government do to ensure that this veteran gets the compassionate treatment he so rightly deserves?
> 
> Hon. Steven Blaney (Minister of Veterans Affairs, CPC):  Mr. Speaker, I congratulate the member on his recent appointment.  As the member is aware, under the Privacy Act, I cannot discuss the specific details of this individual case. However, I was given a mandate by the people of Lévis—Bellechasse and today, as the Minister of Veterans Affairs, I commit myself to bettering the lives of our veterans, and I count on the support of all members in the House, starting today.  *What took place many years ago was unfortunate and was an unacceptable mistake. Corrective measures were taken. I have instructed my officials to follow up on this veteran's case—*


----------



## helpup

Sythen said:
			
		

> Seriously? Such an ignorant statement. Even though you are probably right and there is more to the story, to say he doesn't deserve sympathy simply because he is currently more concerned with his own problems then anyone else? He's lost his house and his health and all you care about is your own selfishness of changing a system in case you might need to use it one day? Yes it does need to be changed but wow so selfish its made me so mad I can't even get my thoughts across right now.



Are you sure you read what I said.... more sympathy does not equate no sympathy.   And I thought I did mention that I was ignorant much as most of us are as to all the facts.  Nice to hear you figure my thoughts are selfish though, I really didn't see that at all nor did I intend it when I posted it.  Nor did I allude that I wanted it for me.  I have too many young soldiers who are blowing their money away on toys and instant gratification rather then investing it.  That I would like to see changed.  Enjoy being mad though next time try reading my post


----------



## Fishbone Jones

You guys quit derailing the thread with your petty arguements.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## captloadie

helpup said:
			
		

> Are you sure you read what I said.... more sympathy does not equate no sympathy.   And I thought I did mention that I was ignorant much as most of us are as to all the facts.  Nice to hear you figure my thoughts are selfish though, I really didn't see that at all nor did I intend it when I posted it.  Nor did I allude that I wanted it for me.  I have too many young soldiers who are blowing their money away on toys and instant gratification rather then investing it.  That I would like to see changed.  Enjoy being mad though next time try reading my post



This is the largest flaw with the system. When I read this story I wondered how someone, who was still a serving member receiving a paycheck, could lose his house because his VAC payment got screwed up. There is obviously more to the story than being reported, but it wouldn't be as sensational if the back story turned up he lost his house through poor financial management, which also may have contributed to the relapse of PTSD.

However, I agree that we need someone to stand up for CF members' (past and present) rights with respect to VAC. It would be a difficult task though to find someone who is knowledgeable enough, vocal enough, and nonpartisan enough to get the job done.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

captloadie said:
			
		

> This is the largest flaw with the system. When I read this story I wondered how someone, who was still a serving member receiving a paycheck, could lose his house because his VAC payment got screwed up. There is obviously more to the story than being reported, but it wouldn't be as sensational if the back story turned up he lost his house through poor financial management, which also may have contributed to the relapse of PTSD.
> 
> However, I agree that we need someone to stand up for CF members' (past and present) rights with respect to VAC. It would be a difficult task though to find someone who is knowledgeable enough, vocal enough, and nonpartisan enough to get the job done.



You forgot politically connected enough.

I also agree that no matter the back story, his treatment by VAC should be investigated to the fullest and, if sustained, heads at VAC should roll. If these people start getting fired for incompetence and stonewalling, perhaps the rest will start taking veteren's cases seriously.


----------



## Danjanou

recceguy said:
			
		

> I also agree that no matter the back story, his treatment by VAC should be investigated to the fullest and, if sustained, heads at VAC should roll. If these people start getting fired for incompetence and stonewalling, perhaps the rest will start taking veteren's cases seriously.



Amen


----------



## OldSolduer

You know what works better, IMO?

Media coverage. Hunger strikes will get you media coverage, but its not taken all that seriously.

Go on Canada AM. That makes a difference. I've been on Canada AM three times. A provincial government had to back peddle and a major corporation changed their minds.....all because of the negative publicity.


----------



## The Bread Guy

recceguy said:
			
		

> I also agree that no matter the back story, his treatment by VAC should be investigated to the fullest and, if sustained, heads at VAC should roll. If these people start getting fired for incompetence and stonewalling, perhaps the rest will start taking veteren's cases seriously.


Well put.



			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Media coverage. Hunger strikes will get you media coverage, but its not taken all that seriously.
> 
> Go on Canada AM. That makes a difference. I've been on Canada AM three times. A provincial government had to back peddle and a major corporation changed their minds.....all because of the negative publicity.


Trouble is:  how do you draw the media's eye?


----------



## OldSolduer

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Well put.
> Trouble is:  how do you draw the media's eye?



Start with letters to the editors of the major newpaper chains. Sun newspapers gobble this stuff up. 

When the lake naming fiasco happened here, it went nation wide. All because a few people spoke up. What really works well is the spouse of a vet standing up and speaking....media love it and politicians dread it.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> What really works well is the spouse of a vet standing up and speaking....media love it and politicians dread it.


True dat.


----------



## Pieman

> Melanson saw his benefits deposited into someone else’s bank account in Sept. 2004. Despite repeated contact with VAC, his situation continued for months, eventually costing him his house.
> 
> The situation worsened when the stress of dealing with VAC brought back his post tramautic stress disorder, a condition which resulted in his discharge from the armed forces.
> 
> Melanson later attempted suicide in Dec. 2004.



It is really disturbing to read things like this. 

I have a few friends who I served with who are going through a number of programs offered by VAC. Most of them seem to be very well taken care of, getting the help they need and the financial bennefits they are entitled to. It did take a very long time for things to come through for them though. Lots of paper work, and it seems to me that the ones falling through the cracks are the type who are not good at that sort of thing. (I have a very limited view of this of course)

Have things gotten better since 2004, or are we still seeing lots of problems like this?


----------



## OldSolduer

I see the problem this way:

1. We are soldiers. Generally, we do what we're told and IF we deem someone to be our superior that says "No" we tend to take that answer as gospel. For instance, in the 70s and into the early 90 the $500 CFPAF loans were not available to pers in our unit....because the RSMs deemed that anyone asking for one was a financial burden and needed counselling, this no one asked. Little did we realize that this was a violation of our rights. But because "The RSM Said So" syndrome took effect....you see where I'm going;

2. For those with an OSI, this is doubly difficult, as has been said. The pers with OSIs require assistance, someone who advocates and helps them, coaches them, and gets things rolling.

This gentleman should be speaking with the PEI rep of the IPSC.


----------



## helpup

I still do not understand why VAC didn't own up quicker and say our mistake here is your money.  Deposits into the wrong account are a very easy problem to correct.  Getting the money returned from the original deposit could be an issue but that is VAC's problem not the person who did not receive the funds.  Was the Ombudsman who I believe is Chief Warrant Officer (ret'd) Guy Parent involved? 

I do know personally of personnel who treated very well by VAC, conversely there are still too many who are falling through the cracks in the care by VAC.  The initial assessment from my point of view on a few people were done horribly wrong or in a manner that did nothing to help the individual.  Follow up care was haphazard in those same people.  That includes financially as well as treatments.  There are however many who were looked after really well by VAC (in their own words) That includes both those under the old system of payments and the new.  I personally think more effort should be made to ensure the money is used for long term benefit but as it was pointed out to me, it is just as wrong to say you cant use your money in the manner you see fit.  ( I am adding that I feel the new system of benefits is a stupid idea and comes no where close to providing for the care of the care of the injured members)

I also understand that VAC is a bureaucracy that has it's rules to follow many of them imposed on them from higher up in the Government.  In that bureaucracy there are going to be people who feel that they need to protect "VAC's money and intrest" against those who are submitting claims.  In there defence I do also know of a few and am guessing there are many more who use any excuse to try and get money from them.  Be it from a physical or mental problem I do/did know of examples from both side. 

I am going to add that there is allot to this story I do not know and most of us posting do not know about this specific case.  On first blush it looks like something that should of been sorted out easily to the satisfaction of all.  

 :2c:


----------



## Wookilar

I have to agree with Mr Seggie.

Negotiating the labyrinth of bureaucratic paper walls in VAC takes (far too much) time, energy and patience. As was noted earlier, I also relied on my wife heavily (was that this thread or another one?), to the detriment of our marriage actually. It's taken a few years to get it back together.

As mentioned, we are missing some of the story here, however, that really doesn't matter. If he is unable to reach out to the support that is available to him (or is unaware, which is possible), that system should contact him.

I can understand (and truly empathize with) the anger at VAC, the gov't in general (any and all elected officials) and he might not be in the proper state of mind to realize that there are other people he can talk to. The IPSC may not be able to sort out his financial issues wrt past payments missed, but they sure can get him someone to listen.

And sometimes, that's all it takes.

Wook


----------



## jeffb

This blogpost goes into more detail. It's from Dave Murphy at Thank a Soldier Monthly http://tasmonthly.blogspot.com. The Veteran in question commented on the blog post (on Facebook) so I can assume the details are fairly accurate. 

See: http://tasmonthly.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-typo-destroyed-veteran.html


----------



## 57Chevy

My BIG question is who did he lose his house to ?

Why do I ask ?   Your whole life is "veterans affairs"......et al.

I guess that's why I like the idea of the lump sum.
Except for the medical/medication requirements, it provides a certain closure and prevents
your file slipping into the hands of dubious schemers that exist everywhere.

VAC must be held accountable for the action/inaction of their employees.


----------



## Cansky

http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/canadaworld/article/1414889

"He was discharged with post-traumatic stress disorder in 2004 and began renovating the home during his transition out of the Forces. Five months went by without a pension, and repeated calls to Veterans Affairs proved fruitless as his life came apart as a result.

The work on his house came to a stop because he couldn't pay the contractors, his mortgage and credit card bills continued to pile up and he had to give up his three cats to a shelter where he "knew they were going to be put down."

After Melanson alerted his bank to the issue, it got in touch with Veterans Affairs and five days later the approximately $3,000 owed was in his account."


So reading all the links provided in this thread and now this above article I have questions.  (Keeping in mind that the press isn't always the best at printing the truth).  This report is the only one I found that indicated an actual finacial amount of missed payments. Please read the entire link but I have cut the parts that have me guessing.  My issue is if  VAC only owed him $3000.00 for 5 months of missed payments.  That means $600 a month.  Doesn't it strike anyone else that its odd that he would lose everything over this realatively small amount.  Keeping in mind that this question is based on the assumption that the press got the figures right.   I hope this figure is wrong because in my mind it make me wonder the validity of his claims.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Hurray....

http://www.theguardian.pe.ca/News/Local/2011-06-14/article-2585186/Veteran-gets-his-apology-/1

Veteran gets his apology 


Veteran gets his apology
Published on June 14, 2011 Mitch MacDonald

Future of Fabien Melanson's hunger strike unclear

An assistant deputy minister of Veterans Affairs Canada extended a personal apology Tuesday in Charlottetown to a protesting ex-soldier on a hunger strike
for the past 10 days.
A spokesperson for Fabien Melanson, a Cape Pele, N.B. resident who has been on the hunger strike in front of the VAC headquarters in Charlottetown since early June 5, said the veteran was taken into the department by senior officials Tuesday and offered a personal apology.
It’s still unclear whether Melanson accepted the apology.
It’s also unclear whether VAC offered any additional financial assistance to Melanson, who had demanded both an apology and for the department to help repair his house.
The apology came one day after Charlottetown MP Sean Casey brought the issue up in question period in Ottawa. Casey had also posted a comment on Facebook that night regarding Melanson’s strike.
“We have a veteran who is prepared to die on the front steps of DVA. Is it too much to ask for the minister to direct someone to discuss his case?” Casey wrote.
Veterans Affairs Minister Stephen Blaney had told Casey in question period that he, and two previous VAC ministers, had already extended apologies.

But Melanson was quick to disagree.

“The apology letters were for their original mistake. They never apologized for what happened after,” said Melanson.
He said he was protesting a clerical error made by VAC in 2004, which resulted in his pension cheques being deposited into someone else’s account.

Melanson said the mistake caused him to lose his home because he had been in the middle of home renovations at the time and was forced to cancel contractors, leaving his house with no furnace. Mould then left the house uninhabitable.
The stress of trying to correct the mistake through VAC caused Melanson’s Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder to kick back in, leading to an eventual suicide attempt.
The department compensated Melanson for the missed cheques once they realized the mistake in early 2005. A spokesperson for Melanson said the veteran hasn’t decided how to take the apology or whether the hunger strike will continue. As of Tuesday noon, Melanson had gone more than 260 hours without eating and had lost 27 pounds.
Canadian country music star Julian Austin, a native of Sussex, N.B., has offered to help Melanson in his search of funds to repair his home if VAC refuses to offer financial compensation.

_Transcontinental Numérique - Groupe Journal    © Copyright 2008 - 2011_


----------



## DirtyDog

Kirsten Luomala said:
			
		

> So reading all the links provided in this thread and now this above article I have questions.  (Keeping in mind that the press isn't always the best at printing the truth).  This report is the only one I found that indicated an actual finacial amount of missed payments. Please read the entire link but I have cut the parts that have me guessing.  My issue is if  VAC only owed him $3000.00 for 5 months of missed payments.  That means $600 a month.  Doesn't it strike anyone else that its odd that he would lose everything over this realatively small amount.  Keeping in mind that this question is based on the assumption that the press got the figures right.   I hope this figure is wrong because in my mind it make me wonder the validity of his claims.


Exactly.

If all of that IS true, you won't see much sympathy coming from my direction.  People need to take some personal responsibility in managing their own affairs.


----------



## wildman0101

Info only. Cheer's
Scoty B
Veteransof canada.com
Homcomingvets.com
 World press.com(Bonnie Toews)
dutyandvalour.com
leavenovetbehind.ca
disabledvets.org
Canadainveteransadvocacy.com
Mike Blais (founder) 
organised our veteran's day of protest
nov 6,2010.
Veterans National rendevous July 2011
One voice one standard(motto)
We shall raise a lil hell re: The Veteran Charter
and other. Please see attachment's. Thank's
also is info re: you VAC info if you found any irregularitie's
and were wonderding who accessed Vet Affair's info and 
if thet in fact were authourised to do so.
Hope this has been informative and helpfull.
Best Regard's All.
Let's raise a lil hell,,, F@@@ we earned it.
Scoty B
P.S. More info can be found on Facebook as all above 
website's can also be accessed there.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bump with an update ~ one year later.....





> A veteran’s advocate is blaming Veterans Affairs Canada for abandoning Fabien Melanson despite admitting to a mistake that destroyed the  former Van Doo’s home and life.
> 
> Just a year after holding a week-long hunger strike in front of the VAC headquarters in Charlottetown, it appears the Cap-Pele resident will lose his ancestral Acadian home.
> 
> Over the past year, Melanson and his advocate Jeff Rose-Martland say they have also been waiting for VAC minister Steven Blaney to return numerous phone calls, faxes and messages to his office.
> 
> The hunger strike ended with VAC apologizing to Melanson and giving him a letter admitting they were responsible for problems that plagued Melanson for more than six years, leaving his house in shambles while also re-igniting the soldier’s post-traumatic stress disorder and prompting a suicide attempt.
> 
> However, a year after the fact, the veteran and his advocate are still waiting for a call back and will now likely lose his house to due VAC’s inaction. The bank began the process of re-possessing Melanson’s home at the start of June ....


_Charlottetown Guardian_, 22 Jun 12


----------



## dogger1936

I'm not surprised that VAC didnt jump into action to help after their mistake cost this man his home.

However with all the press this has gotten; where are the 10 branches of the RCL in his home county of Westmoorland-Albert? 

Could this not fall in under the half million allotted to provincial command to help the homeless? (prevention better than cure etc etc)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/novascotia/105970-legion-to-spend-1-million-to-help-homeless-veterans

Time to send some emails again. If you agree; fire some towards NB command.

Let's prompt some help for this lad.

legion@nbnet.nb.ca

Or if writing isn't your thing 1-866-320-8387


----------

